# Gabel Rocky Mountain Slayer Sxc Federweg



## Gargamil1 (22. Oktober 2014)

Kann ich auf einem Rocky Mountain Slayer Sxc eine Gabel mit 180 cm Federweg drauf machen und was würdet ihr mir für eine Empfehlen ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2014)

würde ich nicht machen da der Sitzwinkel noch flacher wird und das hohe Tretlager noch weiter hoch kommt.
Wird ein kippeliger Bock.

Kauf dir eine 160er Gabel mit qualitativ hochwertigem federweg, nicht nur nominellen 160mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
bin das SXC eine Weile mit Fox Talas 180mm gefahren. 
Uphill, runter mit der Gabel. Downhill, voller Federweg ...

Für mich hats funktioniert ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Oktober 2014)

ja klar, an talas hab ich nicht gedacht.


----------

